
Audible.com sneaky and suspicious billing tactics - dgtlmoon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-0AKHwfLyc
======
mattbillenstein
Dark patterns - I got signed up for audible, they never send you anything as
long as your credit card charges keep going through, getting a refund required
a lot of screaming and cursing.

